# Nazar Lenyshyn has been banned from the WCA.



## weatherman223 (Aug 7, 2019)

Nazar Lenyshyn, the “Ukrainian NR holder” for 3x3 has finally been banned for what appears to be a permanent period of time. All of his solves on his WCA profile have been wiped to oblivion. The reason for this, if you’re in the loop, is obviously his cheating, but if you are not in the loop, he stops timers early and appears to have been faking most of his solves. Figure one to this Reddit post.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/bz2os2

His new WCA profile look: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017LENY01

There’s no question this ban was completely deserved, but there are others with different points of view, which will always be respected. Any other thoughts?


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm surprised no one caught that early timer stop. It was obvious based on his time. The judge should pay more attention.


----------



## Sion (Aug 7, 2019)

He seems like the kind of person to casually walk out of a bank holding golden bars and a weapon whilst claiming that he's rich. 

I can't get over how he thought he could get away with this with a camera right in front of him. 

I know this may sound radical, but perhaps the WCA should make it a requirement/put more effort into recording all solves with a camera of sort to prevent someone from doing something this dishonest again. Imagine what would've happened had somebody not recorded this and he got away with it.


----------



## wiredknight (Aug 8, 2019)

Here is an area that smart cube technology could help. Mate up a mat timer to a smart cube that only detects when a cube is solved (i.e. don’t use the smart cube for scrambling) If the cuber hits the mat before the cube is solved, it registers a DQ.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 8, 2019)

wiredknight said:


> Here is an area that smart cube technology could help. Mate up a mat timer to a smart cube that only detects when a cube is solved (i.e. don’t use the smart cube for scrambling) If the cuber hits the mat before the cube is solved, it registers a DQ.


What about +2s?


----------



## Sion (Aug 8, 2019)

wiredknight said:


> Here is an area that smart cube technology could help. Mate up a mat timer to a smart cube that only detects when a cube is solved (i.e. don’t use the smart cube for scrambling) If the cuber hits the mat before the cube is solved, it registers a DQ.



The issue with this is that there would need to be a standard for the used smartcube hardware, and a very likely chance that a smart-cube dominated environment would kill the 3x3 market entirely, especially since there would need to be one unified form of software used. 

This would mean that designers would need to work around having smartcube technology implemented in their cubes, which could significantly set back the development and progression of cube hardware. This is certainly more of a white elephant than an actual blessing, and as a designer myself, I'd rather want to design innovations than work around limitations.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 8, 2019)

It is hard to wrap my head around the fact that somebody in this community would even try to cheat. I wonder what his motive was and how he got away with it for so long. I am glad he is banned because that is not the type of person I want to refer to as fellow cuber.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 9, 2019)

lol solve was 10sec


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 9, 2019)

I've done football, soccer, baseball, basketball, and wrestling as a student athlete. At my school I was on a trivia team. I've raced bicycles, motorcycles and RC cars. I've entered model rocket competitions. I was competitive in shooting sports. I can think of an example of cheating in each and every one of those. Some people just want to be declared the winner, and it really does not matter to them that they were not really the winner. I watch my kids have foot races in the yard, and they all cheat then argue with each other about who really won. Sadly, it's human nature.


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 9, 2019)

Recall that guy who competed in BLD who would switch to a different cube with a familiar scramble when the judge was distracted. He couldn't even actually DO a BLD solve and he competed in BLD.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 20, 2019)

Nazar's case was just announced on the WCA page here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/wdc-monthly-digest-july-2019

And more importantly I think it would be note worthy for everyone to read the last section of the digest in regards to Olivér Perge with his instance of cheating but having the courage and thoughtfulness of coming forward with it and admitting it, which is something that is important to keep in mind for everyone. Yes it was not good that he cheated, but the fact that he came forward with that years later is something to admire.


----------



## asacuber (Oct 20, 2019)

Apparently, the WDC has decided to publish the full details of the case: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/wdc-monthly-digest-august-september-2019

Anyone has the link to the doc/pdf?


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 21, 2019)

asacuber said:


> Apparently, the WDC has decided to publish the full details of the case: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/wdc-monthly-digest-august-september-2019
> 
> Anyone has the link to the doc/pdf?


WCA not WDC


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Oct 21, 2019)

KM the cuber said:


> WCA not WDC


WCA Disciplinary Committee = WDC


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 21, 2019)

Honestly, the thing that’s worse is that his parents helped him cheat. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Shouldn’t his parents know better? It makes no sense!


----------



## White KB (Dec 12, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> Recall that guy who competed in BLD who would switch to a different cube with a familiar scramble when the judge was distracted. He couldn't even actually DO a BLD solve and he competed in BLD.


[He] Cheated at Worlds too. What a disgrace to his family.
EDIT: (By disgrace I mean Imagine if you heard he had cheated at a comp. Don't want people to think I'm a hater.)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 12, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Honestly, the thing that’s worse is that his parents helped him cheat. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Shouldn’t his parents know better? It makes no sense!


How did his parents help him cheat? Sorry if I'm being oblivious and missing something entirely


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> How did his parents help him cheat? Sorry if I'm being oblivious and missing something entirely



I'm wondering the same thing, but I didn't want to be the idiot of the bunch lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 12, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> I'm wondering the same thing, but I didn't want to be the idiot of the bunch lol


I'm happy to be the idiot. Don;t worry, I'm used to it


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I'm happy to be the idiot. Don;t worry, I'm used to it



Idiots forever!


Quote me on that.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 12, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Idiots forever!
> 
> 
> Quote me on that.


Haha. But you gotta be smart to act truly stupid


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 12, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> How did his parents help him cheat? Sorry if I'm being oblivious and missing something entirely



There were reports that his parents had intentionally disconnected displays so that it couldn't be easily detected when he stopped the timer early.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 12, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> There were reports that his parents had intentionally disconnected displays so that it couldn't be easily detected when he stopped the timer early.


Weren't they also the ones who would walk in front of cameras to keep his stops from being filmed?


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 12, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Weren't they also the ones who would walk in front of cameras to keep his stops from being filmed?



I didn't see that, but it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 12, 2019)

Out of curiosity, (and if anyone knows this), but how did this not get noticed by the delegate or organizers? I think that either the delegate or organizer should be keeping a look out for odd behavior, or even something as simple as making sure all the displays are plugged in and displaying correctly.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 12, 2019)

Where is the investigation doc?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

asacuber said:


> Where is the investigation doc?


I don't think the WCA has released the official investigation document to the public yet (someone correct me if I am wrong), and the only place that this was talked about (regarding the investigation) is here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/wdc-monthly-digest-july-2019


----------

